# My airbrushed rocker cover Vxr



## Scott_ (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is in the rite section but here goes

For a while I've been wanting my rocker cover airbrushed and Thursday I finally went for it so here it is I no it's not got much to do with detailing but just wanted to share with u guys I'll put better pics up once it fitted and finished


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

That is pretty cool 

Did you go for HULK because of the Colour or are you a Marvel Fan? or Perhaps both?


----------



## Scott_ (Mar 3, 2013)

Purely because of the colour of the car  I'll put finished pics on when I pick it up later


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looking forward to them, it's going to look awesome


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome skills man!


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Not my cup of tea but I can still appreciate the skill, time and effort expended.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice, not to my taste but that is going to look amazing when it's done :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats awesome mate would always love somet like that on my car


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

fair play fella im liking that a lot and it is going to look sweet once back on the car


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Need bigger pictures. Cant see these!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

That's pretty special


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome who's doing it ?


----------



## Scott_ (Mar 3, 2013)

Kid called Andy Scott mate


----------



## Scott_ (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

That looks wicked  I'd love something cool like that!


----------



## IkeWoods93 (Apr 27, 2013)

very smart! love the idea of that


----------



## Scott_ (Mar 3, 2013)

Something a bit different


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

seen this on vxronline looks really good


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

So has he had to use heat proof paints or a special lacquer or anything? Or doesn't that cover get hot enough to cause problems with normal paint?

Would your friend fancy doing another one  ??


----------



## Scott_ (Mar 3, 2013)

No just your normal paint n lacquer should be fine mate


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

My tickets done in 2k and been fine


----------



## Scott_ (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks very impressive. Your mate is clearly very talented. Has he done anything else similar? Would seem he could get a few orders from the postings here


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Craighightower said:


> Looks very impressive. Your mate is clearly very talented. Has he done anything else similar? Would seem he could get a few orders from the postings here


Like I said before I'd be VERY interested....


----------



## Scott_ (Mar 3, 2013)

I think it's a 1st for a car he normally does trucks mate


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Scott_ said:


> I think it's a 1st for a car he normally does trucks mate


Would he be interested in doing some more paid work on a car in the future?


----------



## Scott_ (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes anytime whatever you guys want


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I cannot say its something that appeals to me myself but its a very very impressive piece of work, he is a very talented man..


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellent job it's amazing how much time and effort plus technique goes into the final finish. I had my dash done late on last year by a mate too and the finish is amazing. I know these things don't always appeal to everyone but I take my hat off to the folk that put in the time and effort


----------



## h1wtr (Jan 8, 2011)

looks brilliant


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That's f*cking brilliant!!!! 

Funny thing is on the outside of cars stuff like that looks a bit pants but a hidden little detail like that is really cool.


----------

